# I need a little compassion and ideas please



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so nervous for posting this, my hands are shaking.... Ok here goes nothing!
I am pre planning a funeral for my Babinka, as most of you know she was born with a bum heart ( but don't tell her that) she loves life and I love her. I have to be realistic that it will happen and just want to have things ready as I will be a mess! So far u have thistle down a pet cremation where I can have them come and take Babinka to be prepped for a private cremation...... Oh boy I'm shaking bad so please don't mind if there are spelling mistakes or me rambling on! Anyways yes I will have a private cremation done for her and I will be the one to place her in the unit and will be the one to....... Press the button. I want rose petals to be place on the floor to carry her to the unit and have decided I will have the violin version of nearer to god to thee ! I can have her cremated with her dress on blanket etc; this is where I need ideas/ help please
I am need to find a beautiful cremation dress for her as she loves clothes but cannot afford those 50. Dollars and up prices
I want to get an angelic bow for her 
I want a personalized blanket for her but can't afford those expensive ones geez if I could I would! 
I need to find service outfits for Peppino and Tiny Tina as I will have a small memorial for her!

I'm sorry if I have freaked some people out please don't get me wrong I celebrate Babinka everyday I really do. I have tried my best to fulfill her bucket list. I love all of my babies don't like to think like this but know I must get things ready. Please any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance this was not easy for me to post
I made promise to take care of her from start to Finnish I will not leave her 
I got all three of my fluffs blessed last year


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Janene ,

I love you so much and it hurts to read this and when the time comes i will be there for you ....... i have no ideas just that you are a beautiful person and friend xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You are very brave to plan all this and post about it. I have no ideas for you but I just want to say we are all here for you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

How old are they?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This year Babinka is turning four Tiny Tina three and Peppino two. Life is precious and given babinkas heart time is dear time is precious!! Was watching tv and heard the song silent night oh boy I'm a mess right now that's all I want when it's time for her to sleep in heavenly peace.........


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I need ideas where I can find those items on my list where it's not going to break my wallet !!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My Sweet Friend , 

like i said when the time comes you can count on me , and you wallet will be saved LOL oxoxxoxoxoxo


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Janene, I know it must be more than difficult to feel as if you're on borrowed time. Babinka is so lucky to have you. Have you thought of looking on eBay or etsy for dresses? Or you can buy some decorative ribbon and embellish one of her current favorite outfits. Also, you can buy some iron-on letters to decorate a blankie for her. These things are personalized by you and won't break the bank. As the others have mentioned, we are here for you.


----------



## Itoy and Suerti's Mummy (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow i understand how hard that was for you to write - you are such a good mummy - I must admit I am sold on baby clothes turned into dog clothes - Why not make something like that? Babies have lots of beautiful dresses...  xx


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Janene, you know how my heart breaks for you right now  . I think that your ideas all sound like absolute perfection and love. I would suggest going to your nearest consignment shop or thrift store and finding the most precious infant dress for Babinka to wear. Possibly even find an infant christening gown. For your other babies to wear, also choose appropriate childrens clothing. It's so much easier and cheaper to get fancy styles that way. As Marisa said, try personalizing her favorite blanket. You can get pre-cut embroidered letters from craft stores and sometimes Walmart. Take a little craft glue to adhere and it will look like an embroidered blanket. 

Big, big hugs dear friend.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:smootch: Janene I know how hard it was for you to start this thread. You did a great job, and I know we have compassionate members here with some good ideas . It'll all come together, I'm confident in that. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I wish we had private cremation places here. I'd have a hard time pushing the button though. I think you could find a second hand place with baby dresses that would work and like many have said, they have iron on letters or you can use a craft paint in a tube ,it works like a pen with paint and you can write a personal note on her blanket to go with her...
It's so hard to think of loosing our little ones,let alone thinking to plan a fluff funeral...we're never prepared for the time,even when we know it's coming.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish I had some ideas for you but I'm not very good at this. I did want to give you a virtual hug and to tell you what a brave loving mommy you are.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for some of the great ideas! We are never ready when it happens but at least I won't be scrambling to get things done either. Thistle down pet memorial is a beautiful place lots of acres with a beautiful forest! The people there are so nice. We went there last year they were holding an event to raise money for a pet shelter! They are on Facebook. Nancy and Colin are the owners of the place and wall you step by step! As nancy said its good to have it planned but enjoy my time with my loved ones. In a sense we all are on borrowed time so that's why everyday is a celebration of life. I'm also trying to find reasonable priced urns as I want to get her picture painted on it. Once again thank you all for some of the wonderful ideas and warm thoughts!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Janene, I give you a lot of credit for thinking about what to do beforehand. 

Hugs to you and your fluffs. :hugging:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Janene,

You should look for a dress now - it is Easter, and baby girl Easter dresses are very sweet.

Hugs to you and your sweet lovelies....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janene, I don't know what to tell you as we have simply buried our pups, usually immediately when they pass. We wrapped them in something they liked and were used to. I think it truly is all about the love that we lavish on them while they are here to enjoy it, and what comes afterward is for us, and not so much for them. I am not saying it is unimportant. It can be simple and still meaningful. It depends on what you want. 
I would encourage you to snip a strand of hair and do some paw prints that you can keep---maybe even in lucite. 
I think you have been given some good ideas here and I hope they will comfort you as you think further. Please know that we will be here for you, as I know we will for each other when our time comes. Hugs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We have always buried our babies in the the things they used all the time.

You want an angelic bow? I would be honored to make one especially for dear Babinka...any type, any color. And while I make it I will be thinking of her with love, and wishes that she will not use it for years to come.

PM me about what you would like.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you thought of making your own special dress for her? Or maybe even making a blanket from some of the clothes she no longer wears. Also, what about an urn? A coworker/friend has an online business helping us prepare for the inevitable day. If you would like the website, I will send it to you. He has some amazing urns. My sister had her cat cremated many years ago and still has his ashes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't have any ideas to add, but I like the idea of making a blanket out of her clothes. Hugs to you!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

First of all BE POSITIVE. You don't know when her time is up. She can go tomorrow but she also can still live 4 more years or even more. Enjoy her now. 
I am the wrong person to ask about funerals. I think it is a waste of money and in my will I ask that as little as possible be spend on my funeral. So why would I spend more on my dog if I don't want more spend on my own funeral.
For Alex I asked for a private cremation because I wanted HIS ashes back and not mixed with other ashes. But that is as far as I would get. Why dress him in nice clothes, after all they are going to be burned and mixed with the ashes. As I said before, waist of money. If they can put me there in the oven naked, fine with me. But don't waist my good clothes. But that's me. If it will make YOU feel better and you can afford it, do whatever makes YOU feel better. Babinka will not love you less whatever you do. 
It will be 2 years on April 18th that Alex is gone. I still have not disposed of his ashes. They are in a special place with his picture and his paw print. I wish I would have kept a string of his hairs too. I made a picture album of him and a DVD with all the pictures of him over the 14 years he spend with us. 
We tried to prepare ourselves for his passing but no matter how much you try, when the time comes the trying is gone out the window. And there is nothing you can do to ease your pain. Only time will do it.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sylie said:


> We have always buried our babies in the the things they used all the time.
> 
> You want an angelic bow? I would be honored to make one especially for dear Babinka...any type, any color. And while I make it I will be thinking of her with love, and wishes that she will not use it for years to come.
> 
> PM me about what you would like.


Dear Friend I Hate that these thought are in your head-but i understand them. Please allow me to follow after Sylies Lead-And Offer Babinka The Blankie* One Made with Love To Keep her warm on her way to the BridgeFor when that day comes. i Also Hope You Will Find Peace and enjoy her all the days to come.-with a little less worrys.
PM me -Nickee*

Slyie Your So Sweet!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Long story sort of. A busy man who has a funeral and cremation place here didn't have much time or use for any dog. A Lab mix wandered into his parking lot, soaked. He took her in, kept her. She became a comfort to those who were grieving. She also wrapped him around her paw.

So it became her time to go. He had her PTS, then held a regular funeral for her. The story was in the Tampa Bay Times, her name was Lucy, his last name is Dobies.

It might be possible other funeral directors are offering this. Wouldn't hurt to find out. If not, maybe they could give suggestions.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for what you may have to go through. Personally I would purchase a dress now and a special blanket so she can use it while alive. I would not buy anything knowing it was going to be in ashes. After she passes you could frame the dress and blanket. An other good idea is take all of her clothes etc. to someone that makes quilts. I have a friend who used shirts that the man wore and made a quilt out of all the shirts. It is such a comfort for the widow.
I do love the idea of making paw prints.
For now celebrate her life.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Janene,

It is so loving that you are thinking about how you will be paying tribute ti Babinka. Instead of a dress would you consider taking a collage of your favorite pictures of Babinka and printing it to iron on paper and then iron it onto a tee-shirt for her to wear. Take the same collage blow it up and put in on a blanket that you keep. That way you will always have a remembrance of her. 

When Buster passed away 3 years ago, I could not even say his name without losing my composure. After a while, I could look at pictures of him and smile.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Janene,
Honestly, I have dealt with alot of death in the last 10 years. Sitting around and thinking of the end is not the best thing you can do for Babinka. Take her to the park, teach her how to dance, but don't plan her funeral. That time will come soon enough. I say this with love.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have any ideas but others have made good suggestions and loving offers. Enjoy your time with your sweet one. Praying that there are many, many, many more days of happiness with her.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your ideas, outlooks and warm wishes. Everyone gave me some great information. Just to ease everyone I dont sit and keep on thinking about this, I have actually planned this going back last year when she started to have complications with her breathing! Just I want the few loose ends tied up!! I enjoy her life everyday since the first time we laid eyes on each other!!! My vet is doing everything in his power to keep her alive, but at the end he said that its Babinkas will power to fight for life is keeping her here!!! My vet said when he first met us last year that its a miracle that she is still her as medically speaking there would be no way................. thats how bad her heart is!!! and even more of a miralce is that for her first two years in her life we had no problems no meds NOTHING!!! Babinka has the will to live and I will help her............ I have no doubt in mind she will let me know!!! As I am typing this the song in the office playing is "dont you forget about me" ............................ which is her song!!!! To me planning this is like having a life insurance policy or funeral arrangements in place just in case!!! I am not the greatest on sewing!!! So I am trying to get her a new dress for a reasonable price!! I saw some really really nice ones but do not want to spend 80$$$ on it!!! alive or dead (sorry for the expression) but thats just insane on the price!!! So hopefully I will be able to find something at a reasonable price!!!! Thanks again for everything!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Janene, can you post her measurements & let us know what you are looking for exactly?? Maybe someone here can keep an eye out for something more reasonably priced.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That would be great I will do so!!! First I have to learn how to measure!!! LOL! I tried to hem my pants once and ended up sewing the pant leg together!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> First of all BE POSITIVE. You don't know when her time is up. She can go tomorrow but she also can still live 4 more years or even more. Enjoy her now.
> I am the wrong person to ask about funerals. I think it is a waste of money and in my will I ask that as little as possible be spend on my funeral. So why would I spend more on my dog if I don't want more spend on my own funeral.
> For Alex I asked for a private cremation because I wanted HIS ashes back and not mixed with other ashes. But that is as far as I would get. Why dress him in nice clothes, after all they are going to be burned and mixed with the ashes. As I said before, waist of money. If they can put me there in the oven naked, fine with me. But don't waist my good clothes. But that's me. If it will make YOU feel better and you can afford it, do whatever makes YOU feel better. Babinka will not love you less whatever you do.
> It will be 2 years on April 18th that Alex is gone. I still have not disposed of his ashes. They are in a special place with his picture and his paw print. I wish I would have kept a string of his hairs too. I made a picture album of him and a DVD with all the pictures of him over the 14 years he spend with us.
> We tried to prepare ourselves for his passing but no matter how much you try, when the time comes the trying is gone out the window. And there is nothing you can do to ease your pain. Only time will do it.


Ohhh Janine You are 100% like my mommy!!!! And thanks for your opinions!! I am very open minded!!! LOL my mom told me she wants to be cremated and scattered!!! LOL so I said ok will flush you down the toliet!!! Its a inside joke and of course I couldnt do that!! I mean I have buried goldfish as I was told there is no point of cremating them!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can relate to your wanting to pre-plan. 

All my life we had buried our beloved pets. Then my hubby's and my first 'baby-pooch' , who was like our child, became ill. We had planned to keep the tradition of burial but she had a crisis and it was 'time'...but! it was mid-winter and had a recent huge snowstorm. Burial was not an option... so we had her cremated. 

When we knew our darling Missy's time was short... somehow it came up about doing the same for Missy and my hubby was absolutely against it.. He said he really did NOT want that and wanted to bury her. I tended to want her ashes. When I realized how important this was to him... I agreed.

Unbeknownst to him... I had decided if it was so important to him ok...but I couldn't think about just putting her in the ground in a box or just blanket... So over months I worked on a little casket for her. I know I could have ordered one but something in me wanted to work on it myself. The burial part was for my hubby... this was for me... I wanted to be pretty and special for her. It turned out beautiful... heavy padding, pink satin lining.. dainty rosebuds and lace trim inside and out. I never showed or told him about it... I covered it and hid it in the basement. I know the few people who knew I did this thought I had lost my mind. However, when her time came, I had it at the ready and it did indeed make me feel better that I had that for her. 

Oddly enough, during that time of creating it... I really didn't spend my whole time dwelling on her passing... we had our wonderful days as normal. While working on it I had more of a sense of peace than maudlin thoughts. It felt good that I'd have this final 'gift' for her. 

I think each of us has to do what we feel 'works' for us .


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I can relate to your wanting to pre-plan.
> 
> All my life we had buried our beloved pets. Then my hubby's and my first 'baby-pooch' , who was like our child, became ill. We had planned to keep the tradition of burial but she had a crisis and it was 'time'...but! it was mid-winter and had a recent huge snowstorm. Burial was not an option... so we had her cremated.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for sharing your story with me (us) This is how I am feeling!!! I keep on thinking of that movie P.S. I love you!!! 

I wouldnt be able to handle it just to leave her behind like that. I want to be the one to carry things out !!! not a stranger!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

You are such a great mommy and Babinka is very lucky to have you as her mom.


----------

